# PEG - Pixie Group



## psychic (5 March 2009)

http://www.zingmobile.net

The company's business is the development and making of mobile phone content 

Shares down over 63% today, wonder what is up?


----------



## psychic (5 March 2009)

*Re: ZMG - ZINGMOBILE*

Now I have done a little research and according to the latest financial ZMG have over $3million cash in the bank, but the current market cap of this company is only valued at of only $460 thousand. 

This suggests that ZMG is very much under valued and very much oversold.  A few dollars can be made on this little beauty.  Now I have done the research for you


----------



## Stan 101 (5 March 2009)

*Re: ZMG - ZINGMOBILE*

Great on the research there. How much debt are they carrying?
What channels are being used to get their product to market?



Cheers,


----------



## System (17 December 2015)

On December 17th, 2015, Zingmobile Group Limited (ZMG) changed its name and ASX code to Pixie Group Limited (PEG).


----------



## ASLC (21 March 2016)

Chanced upon this group recently.. did a bit of research and realised they've changed their name to pixie entertainment group. Any news about this?


----------

